# Bruache ein aktuelles Horrorspiel



## PhoenixEX (25. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich brauch ein sehr gutes Horrorspiel
Welches würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Sowas wie Amnesia oder Outlast

und zweite Frage:
Wie gut ist das Spiel The Evil Within?
Danke
MfG


----------



## Kinguin (25. September 2014)

The Evil Within ist nichtmal draußen ^^ kann keiner sagen
Also falls dir das noch aktuell genug ist ,DS1 und DS2 finde ich ganz cool (DS3 nie gespielt,soll aber auch Actionlastiger sein)


----------



## PhoenixEX (25. September 2014)

DS?
Von welchen Spiel ist hier die Rede?


----------



## Rizzard (25. September 2014)

*D*ead *S*pace.

P.T. ist auch ganz cool.
Sollte bei Herzkrankheiten allerdings vermieden werden (wobei ich habs auch ohne Herzkrankheit nicht gepackt^^).


----------



## Zureh (25. September 2014)

Er meint vermutlich Dead Space.

EDIT: Da war jemand schneller


----------



## Kinguin (25. September 2014)

Ja sry 
Ich meinte mit DS DeadSpace


----------



## PhoenixEX (25. September 2014)

Und was ist P.T hahah


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. September 2014)

One Late Night ist einfach mega geuk


----------



## Kinguin (25. September 2014)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Und was ist P.T hahah


 
P.T war die Teaser Demo von Kojima zu seinem neusten Titel Silent Hills ^^
Also eine Art kleiner Vorgeschmack - kannse dir glaub ich aus dem Ps4 Store runterladen (falls du ne Ps4 hast)

Es ist aber eine andere Art von Horror,wo DS und Co eher den Monster/Mutanten nutzen,die hervorgeschossen kommen plötzlich,ist dieses Kurzspiel doch etwas anders 
ps: keine Sorge Dead Space selbst ist keine Spiel,wo nur Mutanten genutzt werden ,um einem einen Schrecken einzujagen  spiel es mal selbst einfach


----------



## Galford (25. September 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/351890-besten-horrorspiele-gesucht.html

 Gibt es einen Grund, warum es einen zweiten Thread gebraucht hat?


----------

